# Stilearning what fish types



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what this fish is? for some reason I am thinking maybe in the grouper family but I can be wrong. We fished the Massachusetts and caught two of these small buddies. lol and lost a anchor. hard lesson learned.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Soap Fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks! I was taking a guess and was going by the way the mouth was thinking it was in the grouper family but now I know. Learning how to fish the gulf and know about what is caught and where to anchor. I made the mistake of not checking my fish finder. I was too busy watching for the turret. in the end my anchor is still there. lol. Thanks again for the identifying the fish.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've never eaten one. How did it taste?


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

It was a small fish maybe 6 inches but I would never eat anything I dont know what it is. lol. I was more curious then anything. Fishing the gulf is really a new thing for me so I am learning as I go. If you ever eat one, let me know. lol


----------

